# Filezilla FTP not working with Jio Fiber connection



## izzikio_rage (Aug 17, 2021)

Hi all

Need some help, recently shifted from Airtel to Jio Fiber some time back. Surprisingly started getting and error while connecting to FTP sites using Filezilla on the jio network, however the same work fine when I'm connected to my airtel network

It starts with getting an error that the site does not support TLS and data will be sent in the open (works fine on Airtel, its an ftps site). Then it fails to connect to server since a secure connection is required.

I've tried putting rules in the firewall to allow filezilla access, have added a rule to give it access to port 20 & 21. Nothing works till now

Please help


----------



## Desmond (Aug 17, 2021)

Have you tried contacting Jio support about this? Could be that they block access to port 21 by default.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 18, 2021)

Desmond said:


> Have you tried contacting Jio support about this? Could be that they block access to port 21 by default.


Have dropped them a line, still waiting for a response. Figured out how to get to the router settings, but can't find anything related to FTP or port blocking there


----------



## Desmond (Aug 18, 2021)

I doubt router settings will help you if they disable port forwarding in their own systems. I have the same problem with Tata Sky Broadband. I can expose ports in the router but I cannot see my services from sites like canyouseeme.org.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 22, 2021)

The jio care team finally replied back saying that the router does not support blocking or unblocking of ports. What now


BTW have asked them if they can help figure out the issue, but don't have high hopes


----------



## vidhubhushan (Aug 22, 2021)

as per my personal experience, most of the people who respond usually to customers are idiots not knowing almost anything except simple copy-paste. this includes second level as well. third level or above may have some useful info.
imho it wold be better to write a detailed email asking someone from tech team to respond or ask for an engineer visit.


----------



## patkim (Aug 22, 2021)

Download WireShark Wireshark · Go Deep. Capture and study the packets going to & fro when you initiate connection to your FTP site.

Check what protocols are in use, what are outbound ports, what are inbound ports, if data is received or not and so on. That might give you some idea what’s really happening under the hood.
Do the same with if you still have Airtel connection or with your mobile hotspot-based WiFi interface and compare the two.
There might be some learning curve though if you are not familiar with that tool!

There's no need to forward any ports in your router, unless you are expected to receive any explicit inbound connection, which does not seem to be the case here. Disable all firewalls in Windows as well as router if any.


----------



## Suresh Nair (May 27, 2022)

I'm also facing this issue after moving to Jio Fiber.
Were you able to resolve the issue?


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 28, 2022)

Nope, all the hounding jio customer care only led me to engineers coming to my place and not even understanding what the issue is


----------



## Suresh Nair (May 29, 2022)

Thanks a lot for the update.
The issue does not crop up when I use JioFi or Jio Mobile tethering.
The issue is specific to Jio Fiber.
Kindly post an update if you find a solution.


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 29, 2022)

izzikio_rage said:


> Nope, all the hounding jio customer care only led me to engineers coming to my place and not even understanding what the issue is


imho with so many engineering colleges coming up like mushrooms over the years, most of the engineers passing out are worst than a common man and icing on the cake is that most of them are not ready to learn anything at all.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (May 29, 2022)

vidhubhushan said:


> imho with so many engineering colleges coming up like mushrooms over the years, most of the engineers passing out are worst than a common man and icing on the cake is that most of them are not ready to learn anything at all.



They are not engineers at all. They are 12th pass or max to max diploma holder. The one who comes to my house is a 12th pass who belongs to a  nearby "Pind"(Village in Punjabi), working just for the name of it as his family has lots of land, part of which they sold for a fortuner and sent his brother to Kaneda to drive taxi. So he just works for like hobby till his visa approval. 

They look for young boys in nearby areas and recruit them.


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 29, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> They are not engineers at all. They are 12th pass or max to max diploma holder. The one who comes to my house is a 12th pass who belongs to a  nearby "Pind"(Village in Punjabi), working just for the name of it as his family has lots of land, part of which they sold for a fortuner and sent his brother to Kaneda to drive taxi. So he just works for like hobby till his visa approval.
> 
> They look for young boys in nearby areas and recruit them.


i recalled my experience with fresh passout engineers recruited by airtel in 2005-06 when they launched wired bb services. the second level guy had good tech knowledge and experience. he always discussed the issue, used to understand it and it was rectified every time.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 29, 2022)

Suresh Nair said:


> Thanks a lot for the update.
> The issue does not crop up when I use JioFi or Jio Mobile tethering.
> The issue is specific to Jio Fiber.
> Kindly post an update if you find a solution.


Yup, I've been using the airtel connection at my parents place to upload stuff. If you find a solution please let me know as well


----------

